# Pc freezes on debug code Ab



## ecstasy86 (Jul 19, 2013)

when i turn on my PC .....monitor displays gigabyte mobo screen and then it goes blank.........so i checked the small display on the mobo ..and found out that it freezes on the debug code Ab......anyway out from this deadlock??

After going through some other threads on google i found a soln which says that remove VGA cable turn on the PC and then plugin after sometime as the debug code A6 stands for "BIOS waiting for my input". I did so and. to my surprise it did work but then i tried to load previous optimiized values but the situation din't change .Again then I did the same procedure and clicked on boot over ride and it started but when i shut down I end up getting the same problem while rebooting.Plzzz help..I dont have a graphic card .


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

Sorry that no one has noticed your thread over the last two days...must have slipped through the cracks.

Anyway, I'd suggest you start by entering BIOS and checking for a setup option having to do with the video. Sounds to me like it somehow got reset to default to a PCI-e connector instead of the built in VGA. Let us know what you find.

This can also be related to a bad battery on the motherboard. How old is yours? They're only around $3 and aren't that hard to change.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.

Boot to the Bios and set to "Default", strike the F10 key, save and exit.
Is the PC clock keeping the correct date and time?


----------



## ecstasy86 (Jul 19, 2013)

i5-3570K
MOBO- GA-Z77X-UD3H
1TB WD
NEW SYSTEM ...BUILT SIX MONTHS AGO 6MONTHS.
DATE AND TIME IS CORRECT AND I CHANGED BIOS SETTINGS T DEFAULT BUT SAME RESULT


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

Ah, you're back, ecstasy86. Sorry about the delay in discovering your thread. 

I understand your frustration when having a problem with a 6 month old computer...but, things happen. An electronic item can fail at any time. USUALLY, it takes years.

Luckily, your problem doesn't sound to bad. I'm going to go find the service manual and see what's up with that configuration. BRB.

I see that they released a BIOS upgrade, F16, to 'Improve VGA Compatibility' on 08/20/2012. Can you open your BIOS and check what revision you have, please?

Meanwhile I'll continue searching for possible causes.

You can try this in BIOS:

Set *Init Display First* to:

*IGFX - Sets the onboard graphics as the first display*

Internal graphics should be set to AUTO.

Not sure if you may have already done this, so let us know.

Well, sadly, I've been interrupted and have to leave. Be back tomorrow. I'll check early or someone else will jump in soon.


----------

